#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Which are the medical conditions need more public awareness?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


There are lots of medical conditions that people have no idea about.I think people need to have awareness of certain medical conditions especially If they or their loved ones have that medical conditions then only they can understand their health and improvements in their treatments. In my opinion people should have more awareness about chronic conditions.What do you say guys?Which are the medical conditions need more public awareness?

----------

